# Life in Greece (preferably outside the "big" cities)



## AllenTC2 (Jun 8, 2012)

So until today, I've never even considered Greece as a potential retirement spot. But thanks to Bing (which inspires me to check out a great number of places) I Googled Kastellorizos and was really impressed. A little further Googling convinced me that Greece could certainly be included in my list. 

What I'm looking for in a retirement place is....

1) Inexpensive. I'm going to be on a budget of about $1,500 USD/mth. Some cursory reading makes it seem like I COULD get by on that in Greece, despite the dollar's weakness versus the Euro. I don't need a mansion. I'm thinking a one or two bedroom apartment. I'd also rather stay away from the huge tourist spots and urban centers. I don't drink, I'm not into the nightclub scene. So long as I can get internet and have some healthcare within a reasonable distance, I think I'd be happy just about anywhere near the coast.

2) Someplace "interesting". I was stationed in Germany for 4+ years in the 80s, but Greece seems altogether different from what I saw of Europe. And clearly, there is stuff to see there (assuming traveling between the islands isn't hugely expensive). The history may not go back as far as some of the Mayan stuff in Central America, but good grief........cradle of Western Civilization?? Can't really beat that with some old stone pyramids! LOL

For some reason Crete leaps into the forefront. I am really tired of the cold now (it's 14* F here today) so the idea of life in the Med is really appealing. 

So what am I NOT seeing?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Your correct to stick to the larger islands or why not the Peloponnese. Attached to the mainland Athens is now only two & half hours away on a direct motorway. 
Totally unspoilt ..........have a look at Kalamata, Messini, Petalidi etc in the south........

The mainland will then of course a mass of touring opportunity.


----------



## AllenTC2 (Jun 8, 2012)

I would imagine rent and such would be more around Athens. I recognize "Kalamata" from olives. Are those areas down around the southern mainland less "touristy"?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Kalamata and the south Peloponnese are very low key when it comes to tourism. Even Stoupa on the eastern side, being the most popular never gets that busy (apart from perhaps August when Athenians tend to take their holidays.

Places to look up on the internet (or Google map) are the ones I mentioned, in fact any villages from Kalamata to the west, but below Pirgos. Don't confuse this with Pylos which is A1 ! Mind you if you want shopping centres etc. this is not the place for you........in fact even in Kalamata the largest supermarket is only around 40,000 sq ft.

All along the south coast there are miles and miles of wild beaches, absolutely nothing "beach bar style", apart from Stoupa...and that is reasonably classy....(well for Greece anyway  )

Also Google O'Connor properties for an idea of property prices, rental however can be secured far cheaper by local agreement and a fraction of the rental costs you would have in Athens


----------



## AllenTC2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you! That is a wealth of info there! I do indeed love playing around with Google Earth and that area looks very nice. Just messing around, I liked Petalidi.

I'm not sure what the Welsh (is that correct?) definition of 'supermarket' is, but assuming it's pretty much the same in the US, yeah....they are convenient, but not a necessity. I like the idea of shopping at a market. I am trainable.  I can learn to cook. 

Now I am a long way off from actually retiring, but I hope to visit the places I'm interested in. How is the language barrier? I'm a firm believer in trying to 'fit-in' with the culture wherever I am...but I totally forgot Greece had their own alphabet!! LOL


----------



## Elenh_L (Jan 26, 2014)

Check the area of Ermionida if you wish. It's in peloponisos. 2 hours from Athens surrounded by sea with lots of options tourist areas and non-tourist ones


----------



## AllenTC2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Elenh, is that like a region or a state? I need to brush up on my Grecian geography.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Greek is certainly not the easiest language to learn, we built our house here in 2005 and moved in "semi-permanent" in 2008 when I retired and we are still learning Greek..... We are fortunate that in the village (only about 30 houses) one of the locals offered to teach us and comes around each week for a few hours, in return we have helped her with her English....

No real problems in getting by with English and lots of hand gestures, the most difficult is the legal system where you would need help, ie. taxing / buying a car etc etc. If you ever come over for a holiday drop me an email and if I'm here we'll have drink ! I'll even introduce you to a few of your fellow country "women"...American - Greek who have been a great help to me in the early days.


----------



## Elenh_L (Jan 26, 2014)

AllenTC2 said:


> Elenh, is that like a region or a state? I need to brush up on my Grecian geography.


It's a region in the province of Argolida the capital of which is Nafplio. If you have the google earth type ermioni greece and you can see the whole area from a satelite as well as close pictures of it. If you need any help I am here. Don't hesitate to ask me.


----------



## AllenTC2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks! I did just that....looks really nice!


----------

